# Cider Side Effects



## nifty07 (28/3/10)

forgive my ignorance as im fairly new , i have been doing kit beers for a while now with no probs so thought i would pitch a cider for the wife, enter 1 black rock cider as as i didn't know any better followed all instructions on can, any way its sunny queensland so was a fairly high temp(28ish) 3 weeks later finally nearly finished, i was worried it was getting very dry and the wife has a sweet tooth so after reading posts on this site i added 250gms of lactose this seemed to do the trick and a few days later i bottled 
3 weeks later i thought i,d taste and it wasn't bad just flat "i used 6gms of suger per tallie as per beer" the wife tasted and liked but later that night woke up with heart racing and palpitations and couldnt sleep. the next day i tried "2 tallies" and liked ,sure eneough woke with the same symptoms
help what did i do? does it just need more time to age or have i stuffed up


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (28/3/10)

I would recomend that you send the rest up to me for full evaluation on a sicentific based test body ..  sounds great .. Incider has never managed too acheive palpatations with me yet ..


----------



## OzMick (28/3/10)

Just a thought, but if I woke in the middle of the night with heart issues I would be asking a doctor what I was doing wrong, not a bunch of amateur brewers.


----------



## nifty07 (28/3/10)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> I would recomend that you send the rest up to me for full evaluation on a sicentific based test body ..  sounds great .. Incider has never managed too acheive palpatations with me yet ..



as i'm sitting here ive decided i just have to double check, after a shake up and good long chill, carbonation is better(dont really know what to expect with cider)
will let you know if side affects persist


----------



## Screwtop (28/3/10)

Did you add dry enzyme/A Amylase/Maxiferm etc. Get exactly the same effect from beer containing these. Including some commercial beers........strange? 

Screwy


----------



## nifty07 (28/3/10)

no the only thing added was lactose and suger


----------



## manticle (28/3/10)

I cast my vote with OzMick. Heart palpitations are potentially serious. Not sure I'd be blaming the cider outright but seeing a doctor would be smart.


----------



## Bongchitis (28/3/10)

just a thought... Heart palpatations can be caused by thickening of the blood ie. dehydration, which is in turn caused in part by consumption of alcohol. My ciders really dry me out irrespective of OG, FG, yeast etc. Not sure what it is but I have a glass of water now between all alcoholic beverages. Rarely suffer a bad hangover and don't get palpatations.

Does the missus drink coffee aswell? Drink water during the day?

I've also notice some sulfur smell from fermentation of cider even when ale yeast is used thus sulphites would be present. Alot of people are sensitive to sulphites and they get headaches and heart palpatations amoung other things. If you have flat cider maybe your yeast is shite and didn't clean up after itself in the bottle leaving sulphur compounds behind... and if the yeats is shite it may well have produced more sulphites to begin with.

hope it sorts itself out.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (29/3/10)

Rereading yesterdays post it seems , I may not of been the most helpful with my responce to your OP ..  .It did however seem right at the time , lol ..
Glad you got the RIGHT advise in the end.. Don't mess around with your health, if it is happening ask your Doctor about it.. Be honest with them when they ask the tough questions... they can't help with the worng info...


Cheers


----------



## jivesucka (18/4/10)

jeebus! please don't blame the cider!


----------



## Nick JD (18/4/10)

My doctor knows how much hops I should use in my APAs at 10 minutes - but he's got no idea about the yellow seepage from my vagina. 

Your palpatations might have something to do with you being a Sagitarius.

See a Doctor, fool. :icon_drunk:


----------



## jyo (18/4/10)

Nick JD said:


> My doctor knows how much hops I should use in my APAs at 10 minutes - but he's got no idea about the yellow seepage from my vagina.
> 
> Your palpatations might have something to do with you being a Sagitarius.
> 
> See a Doctor, fool. :icon_drunk:




There are quite a few ciders on the market that use aspartame as a sweetener, and I think that Black Rock (from a beer affected memory) is one of these.
She may be allergic to aspartame, as heart palpatations are a symptom.

Cheers, John.

Edit- If symptoms persist, see your doctor!


----------

